# 50395 denied as bundled to 50080



## coders_rock! (May 20, 2011)

As for cci, there are no bundling issues.

Does anyone know if 50395 is truely bundled to 50080?


----------



## JHorner (May 20, 2011)

I do not believe the 50395 is bundled to the 50080 but some payors may want to see a -59 modifier in order to pay for this seperate procedure.


----------



## bill2doc (May 20, 2011)

my software says to bill 50080, 50395-51


----------



## ACADEMIC (Dec 18, 2018)

*50395*

Medicare denied the 50395-59 when billed with 50081 50431-59 50432 I sent without the 59 on the 50431 and resent and paid 50431 and still not the 50395


----------

